# Origi out per Genova: affaticamento coscia sinistra



## Solo (10 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.

Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Tra lui e Rebic siamo abbondantemente oltre il ridicolo.
Insieme a Florenzi abbiamo quindi 3 giocatori palesemente non integri. 
Qualcuno dovrà fare qualcosa a Gennaio.


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2022)

Vabbé, abbiamo sostituito Ibra con uno ancora più rotto.

Imbarazzante.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Settembre 2022)

Se non sono "rotti cronici" non li prendiamo...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

E ieri alcuni rompevano le 00 per l'infortunio di sanches


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Grande mercato di chi parlava di 3 top.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Non so più cosa dire...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Scarso e pure rotto.
Combo micidiale.

Non mi arrabbio nemmeno molto, in fondo ogni nostro acquisto è una vera e propria scommessa.

Da stupidi pensare di vincerle tutte...

C è però da dire che tra Florenzi e Origi spendiamo quanto rinnovare Leao.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Bel pacco questo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Settembre 2022)

Almeno Pellegri ci costava 1000 lire e era in prestito, a questo diamo 4 netti per 4 anni


----------



## diavolo (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Un rottame incredibile oltre che scarso.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Settembre 2022)

Spero che questo sia l'ennesimo ColpoDiCulo per Piollo.
Dentro Lazetic per forza di cose e magari questo ragazzo si sblocca e fa vedere grandi cose...

Oramai dobbiamo affidarci agli infortuni per vedere giocare i nuovi acquisti. Adli vedrà mai una partita da titolare?


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2022)

Appena 100 partite in 5 anni tra campionato,Cl e Coppa di lega. (Media di 20 partite a stagione),ma di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## Maravich49 (10 Settembre 2022)

E meno male che in attacco abbiamo problemi di abbondanza.
Dannazzione.


----------



## Mika (10 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scarso e pure rotto.
> Combo micidiale.
> 
> Non mi arrabbio nemmeno molto, in fondo ogni nostro acquisto è una vera e propria scommessa.
> ...


Non posso dire se è scarso, non l'ho mai visto giocare da quando è arrivato 

era meglio che ci tenevamo Colombo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2022)

Straordinari per Giroud...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Mi spiace per Giroud, che a 37 anni si ritrova a giocare ancora ogni 3 giorni.
Speriamo almeno nella resurrezione di Lazetic.

Se il 1° tempo riusciremo a metterci già a distanza di sicurezza,una 20° di minuti potrebbe anche giocarli.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Poi non ditemi che non ve l'avevo detto.
Di questo temevo molto di più la condizione fisica/infortuni che le qualità.
Giocava 5 partite l'anno, non entrava nemmeno sul 4-0 e sul 5-0. Aveva solamente avanti dei mostri o era sempre acciaccato?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per Giroud, che a 37 anni si ritrova a giocare ancora ogni 3 giorni.
> Speriamo almeno nella resurrezione di Lazetic.
> 
> Se il 1° tempo riusciremo a metterci già a distanza di sicurezza,una 20° di minuti potrebbe anche giocarli.


36 anni, è un classe 1986.

Comunque è pazzesco che ogni anno rimaniamo con 1 punta sola ogni volta, sembra che facciano apposta.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> 36 anni, è un classe 1986.
> 
> *Comunque è pazzesco che ogni anno rimaniamo con 1 punta sola ogni volta, sembra che facciano apposta.*


Succede quando fai il mercato in attacco spendendo zero.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non posso dire se è scarso, non l'ho mai visto giocare da quando è arrivato
> 
> era meglio che ci tenevamo Colombo


Spero mi faccia ricredere e metta dentro gol pesanti in futuro, il fisico dovrebbe averlo.
Ma con i piedi mi sembra un paracarro totale...

È stato celebrato per quello splendido passaggio filtrante per Diaz in Milan-Salisburgo , l' ha messo davanti alla porta.

Peccato che basta guardare le immagini per capire che gli è uscito per caso...voleva passarla a Theo che si inseriva...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Spero che questo sia l'ennesimo ColpoDiCulo per Piollo.
> Dentro Lazetic per forza di cose e magari questo ragazzo si sblocca e fa vedere grandi cose...
> 
> Oramai dobbiamo affidarci agli infortuni per vedere giocare i nuovi acquisti. Adli vedrà mai una partita da titolare?


mi sa che giocherà Giroud. Magari vediamo Lazetic nel secondo tempo.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.



Un vero rottame


----------



## bmb (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Almeno gioca CDK.


Che ultrabidonazzo.


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mi sa che giocherà Giroud. Magari vediamo Lazetic nel secondo tempo.


Lazetic chi? Quello la è sparito nel buco nero di Milanello. Non sappiamo più manco dov'è...


----------



## MagicBox (10 Settembre 2022)

Ecco perché a Klopp non pareva vero che qualcuno lo portasse via veramente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> 36 anni, è un classe 1986.
> 
> Comunque è pazzesco che ogni anno rimaniamo con 1 punta sola ogni volta, sembra che facciano apposta.



Vero, 36 da compiere tra qualche giorno.....non che cambi poi molto 
Praticamente stessa identica situazione che riviviamo dai tempi di Ibra-Mandzukic-Rebic, passando poi a Ibra-Pellegri- Rebic e l'attuale situazione con Ibra-origi-Rebic .

_"Cambiando l'ordine degli addendi il risultato non cambia" _


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Settembre 2022)

Ci pensa Jerry.
A Gennaio
Forse.


----------



## BELOUFA (10 Settembre 2022)

Non lo fanno apposta nel sezione su Divock l'ho scritto, i numeri parlano chiaro sia Origi che Rebic hanno uno storico di infortuni enormi anche prima del Milan.
Con questo sarà durissimo trattare un rescissione, si tompre senza giocare, tu pensa se fa 3/4 partite di fila stramazza a terra


----------



## R41D3N (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Un vero rottame


Ora capisco perché il Liverpool lo ha lasciato andar via a scadenza senza alcuna resistenza.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Non lo fanno apposta nel sezione su Divock l'ho scritto, i numeri parlano chiaro sia Origi che Rebic hanno uno storico di infortuni enormi anche prima del Milan.
> Con questo sarà durissimo trattare un rescissione, si tompre senza giocare, tu pensa se fa 3/4 partite di fila stramazza a terra



Origi non ha affatto uno storico infortuni enormi, ma non inventatevi le cose almeno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Spiaze per tutti quelli convinti di avere tra le mani il nuovo lukakka


----------



## Albijol (10 Settembre 2022)

Siamo nella melma, Giroud era quello che doveva riposare di piu


----------



## danjr (10 Settembre 2022)

Gran pacco, questo ci mette in seria difficoltà insieme all’altro pacco rebic


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.



Per caso c'è il diritto di re-cesso? Questo non si regge in piedi...


----------



## Mauricio (10 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Siamo nella melma, Giroud era quello che doveva riposare di piu


Giocherà CDK punta e Diaz trequartista. Il belga ha già giocato lì.


----------



## Giek (10 Settembre 2022)

Siamo fott.uti.
Giroud le deve giocare tutte….
Leao pure.
In più con il Mondiale di mezzo, a gennaio sono in una cassa da morto. Giroud anche prima.
Mercato cannato alla grande. Chapeau.
Pure Theo gioca sempre.
Ma che caxxo hanno combinato???


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Siamo fott.uti.
> Giroud le deve giocare tutte….
> Leao pure.
> In più con il Mondiale di mezzo, a gennaio sono in una cassa da morto. Giroud anche prima.
> ...



Hanno preso i 3 top, non ti bastano ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


E per il terzo anno consecutivo la situazione infortuni a inizio stagione è grottesca.
Ma Lazetic è quanto meno arruolabile per una mezz'oretta o c'è un incantesimo che non gli consente di varcare i confini di Milanello?


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Imbarazzante. Origi e Rebic quando servono non ci sono, Leao oggi giocherà la quinta partita di fila per 90 minuti e verosimilmente anche Giroud dato che dubito Lazetic sia convocato. È una cosa scandalosa e la settimana prossima ci sono la champions ed il Napoli


----------



## bobbylukr (10 Settembre 2022)

Non ha uno storico di infortuni ma a questo punto viene il dubbio che le poche partite giocate nel Liverpool siano dovute a un problema di fragilità cronica muscolare tipo che se gioca più di 30 minuti si rompe quasi sistematicamente per cui veniva fatto giocare solo gli ultimi minuti


----------



## Giek (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hanno preso i 3 top, non ti bastano ?


Eh già, i famosi 3 colpi per alzare il livello…
E la cosa che mi fa incazzare è che con un mercato sufficiente avremmo vinto il campionato in carrozza


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Comunque sta finendo come l' anno scorso.

Nuovi acquisti tutti desaparecidos fino a gennaio, totalmente inutili.

Speriamo di non ripetere lo stesso schema, e cioè fuori dalla CL ai gironi...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Grande mercato di chi parlava di 3 top.


3 con le toppe


----------



## The P (10 Settembre 2022)

Pazzesco, semplicemente pazzesco.


----------



## Diavolo86 (10 Settembre 2022)

Sogno CDK punta con dietro Adlì.
Ma giocherà Giroud, di nuovo.
Siamo davvero corti comunque, Rebic si deve dare una svegliata, altrimenti conviene provare a cederlo.


----------



## ilPresidente (10 Settembre 2022)

Servirebbero 3 Toppe!

promesse promesse e moltissimi dietro dietro con la stima infinita 

temo che Origi sia quel tipo di giocatore che al minimo fastidio alza bandiera bianca per paura di non giocare la prossima. Intanto perde anche la partita in corso. Ha fatto una preparazione mirata, si allena da mesi e ha messo insieme pochi minuti. Imbarazzante. Vergognoso.
Ballo non giocata 
Vronx e Twix da rodare per 6 mesi 
Messias e Saele a destra raccontano la stessa solfa 

mi dicono, ‘aspetta con fiducia’. Risponderei: ‘quanto?’
Credo non ci sarebbe risposta 

i fatti parlano: minuti giocati, resa.
Spero basti per Genova ciò che possiamo mettere un campo perché la prossima di CL dobbiamo vincerla.


----------



## Gamma (10 Settembre 2022)

Andavano presi lui e il Gallo (utile anche per le liste) mentre non andava rinnovato Ibra.

Se proprio si era deciso di non spendere una lira per la punta...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Eh già, i famosi 3 colpi per alzare il livello…
> E la cosa che mi fa incazzare è che con un mercato sufficiente avremmo vinto il campionato in carrozza



E' quello che ripeto da 2 mesi.
Ma ehi, hanno vinto lo scudetto qualche mese fa e quindi non si può giudicare neanche una campagna acquisti oscena  
Fortunatamente Florenzi ci ha fatto il favore di scansarsi, così almeno 1 buono assieme a cdk lo abbiamo preso


----------



## BELOUFA (10 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Origi non ha affatto uno storico infortuni enormi, ma non inventatevi le cose almeno.


E invece si quando parlo,poco,lo faccio con cognizione di causa essendo un adulto.
Origi su 38 partite di premier non è stato convocato in 20 occasioni, di cui 9 consecutive per infortunio muscolare.
La prossima volta prima di "parlare" informati.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.



Avessimo preso CR7 avremmo in tasca non solo la seconda stella, ma anche la seconda e mezzo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Per ora sta avendo l'impatto di Pellegri, in tutti i sensi, madonna mia che robe...arrivato marcio, come minimo tornerà decente dopo la sosta, speriamo non quella dei Mondiali stile Messias l'anno scorso (novembre-dicembre)... 

Comunque sono tutti postumi dell'infortunio col Liverpool (retto, affaticamento coscia, ecc), che a sto punto era uno strappo per avere tutte ste conseguenze.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Settembre 2022)

proviamolo lazetic, in fondo anche Daniel Maldini ha segnato il goal del principiante


----------



## mabadi (10 Settembre 2022)

magari l'aver svolto la preparazione in maniera incompleta ed il voler a tutti i costi recuperare nel più breve tempo possibile ha aumentato il rischio di questa tipologia di infortuni.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Grande mercato di chi parlava di 3 top.


E chissa' se un giorno si degnera' di fornire qualche spiegazione sul perche' e ' rimasto dato che accumula figure barbine in giro per l'europa con i cestini delle offerte.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Avessimo preso CR7 avremmo in tasca non solo la seconda stella, ma anche la seconda e mezzo.


Credevo di essere il solo a pensarlo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E chissa' se un giorno si degnera' di fornire qualche spiegazione sul perche' e ' rimasto dato che accumula figure barbine in giro per l'europa con i cestini delle offerte.



Ma no, è rimasto per uccellinorosso no?
Nel mercato di riparazione di gennaio avremo comunque tutte le risposte.

Vedremo se apriranno finalmente il portafoglio oppure...siamo apposto così.


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2022)

Un incubo, incredibile, e siamo nei guai anche per la partita di coppa.
Io comunque in Origi ci credo ancora, non credo sia un rottame.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Avessimo preso CR7 avremmo in tasca non solo la seconda stella, ma anche la seconda e mezzo.


sei pazzo! rovina i bilanci e distrugge gli spogliatoi appena ristrutturati col superbonus


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Pensate se avessimo comprato anche quell' altro catorcio di Renato Sanches  
Questo forum sarebbe diventato l' anti-Cristo per le bestemmie


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Avessimo preso CR7 avremmo in tasca non solo la seconda stella, ma anche la seconda e mezzo.


Sarà, ma non l'ha voluto nessuno in Europa e al Man U cammina, non segna e quando è titolare perdono. La fine arriva per tutti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma non l'ha voluto nessuno in Europa e al Man U cammina, non segna e quando è titolare perdono. La fine arriva per tutti.



Beh, il Chelsea lo voleva e probabilmente si trasferirà a gennaio, soprattutto ora che hanno cacciato Tuchel a pedate


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh, il Chelsea lo voleva e probabilmente si trasferirà a gennaio, soprattutto ora che hanno cacciato Tuchel a pedate


Rimane fuori portata per noi, bisogna capirlo una buona volta, se no si vive nelle favole.

Comunque l'anno scorso di questi tempi si dava del finito a Giroud (da molti che ora lo inneggiano e hanno la lingua svelta a inveire e lenta a ricordare), quindi speriamo che la storia si ripeta.


----------



## sunburn (10 Settembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Appena 100 partite in 5 anni tra campionato,Cl e Coppa di lega. (Media di 20 partite a stagione),ma di cosa stiamo parlando.


Per infortuni muscolari è stato fuori 72 giorni negli ultimi cinque anni. 14,6 giorni all’anno. Ci sta.
Giocava poco per altri motivi. E non so se sia meglio o peggio…
Comunque, secondo me in Italia potrebbe far bene, anche se oggettivamente i suoi numeri sono impietosi e non promettono nulla di buono. Speriamo bene perché da lui e da De Ketelaere dipende il miglioramento o meno del nostro reparto offensivo per questa stagione.


----------



## cris (10 Settembre 2022)

No va be e uno scherzo dai

che pacco

vergogna


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per infortuni muscolari è stato fuori 72 giorni negli ultimi cinque anni. 14,6 giorni all’anno. Ci sta.
> Giocava poco per altri motivi. E non so se sia meglio o peggio…
> Comunque, secondo me in Italia potrebbe far bene, anche se oggettivamente i suoi numeri sono impietosi e non promettono nulla di buono. Speriamo bene perché da lui e da De Ketelaere dipende il miglioramento o meno del nostro reparto offensivo per questa stagione.


Calcoliamo sempre che viene da un grave infortunio e non si allenava da mesi. Qualche affaticamento muscolare ci può stare, aspettiamo a definirlo un rottame


----------



## Giofa (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spiaze per tutti quelli convinti di avere tra le mani il nuovo lukakka


Perché parli a vanvera? Sono uguali, rotti entrambi


----------



## kipstar (10 Settembre 2022)

affaticamento che vuol dire ?
comunque la cosa pesa anche perchè non c'è ante....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Rimane fuori portata per noi, bisogna capirlo una buona volta, se no si vive nelle favole.
> 
> Comunque l'anno scorso di questi tempi si dava del finito a Giroud (da molti che ora lo inneggiano e hanno la lingua svelta a inveire e lenta a ricordare), quindi speriamo che la storia si ripeta.



Fuori portata per noi e per tante squadre europee, non penso che nessuno l'abbia voluto in quanto rifiuto non riciclabile  
E anche giustamente verso Giroud dal momento che a noi serviva tutto un altro genere di punta (anche perchè vorrei ricordarvi che il nostro attacco nella stagione passata era composto da Ibra mezzo marcio, Giroud 35enne e il 20enne Pellegri ancora più marcio di Ibra )

Poi ora godiamo per i goal segnati ai derby e altro, però il ragionamento fatto ocn Giroud è lo stesso che facciamo ora con Origi.
In teoria Origi sarebbe dovuto essere il titolare con Giroud pronto a subentrare.
Ma origi è un attaccante che solitamente non la mette dentro neanche dalle mani e sappiamo benissimo perchè è stato la nostra prima scelta: era gratis.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Perché parli a vanvera? Sono uguali, rotti entrambi



Si ma uno la differenza in Serie A la fa davvero, l'altro la differenza non l'ha fatta neanche in ligue1


----------



## Devil man (10 Settembre 2022)

No vabbè mi arrendo anche io.. è un rottame.. scusatemi..


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fuori portata per noi e per tante squadre europee, non penso che nessuno l'abbia voluto in quanto rifiuto non riciclabile
> E anche giustamente verso Giroud dal momento che a noi serviva tutto un altro genere di punta (anche perchè vorrei ricordarvi che il nostro attacco nella stagione passata era composto da Ibra mezzo marcio, Giroud 35enne e il 20enne Pellegri ancora più marcio di Ibra )
> 
> Poi ora godiamo per i goal segnati ai derby e altro, però il ragionamento fatto ocn Giroud è lo stesso che facciamo ora con Origi.
> ...


Io spero che sia tutto un postumo dell'infortunio avuto a maggio, alla fine coinciderebbe, le robe che sta avendo (infiammazione e affaticamento), sono le classiche scorie di lunghi stop e aver saltato la preparazione, praticamente è come se lui ora fosse un mese indietro avendo iniziato ad agosto.

Inutile ora stare a menarla con le solite storie, a priori è molto (molto) meglio di Pellegri, ergo è upgrade rispetto all'anno scorso, sul campo si vedrà.


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si ma uno la differenza in Serie A la fa davvero, l'altro la differenza non l'ha fatta neanche in ligue1


No dai, Origi ha sempre fatto bene quando è stato chiamato in causa in CL ed in Premier


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2022)

Diciamo che siamo partiti decisamente sul piede sbagliato.
- Arriva gia infortunato
- Nelle prestazioni é risultato poco lucido e sopratutto troppo egoista
- Sempre piu partite saltate


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Bidone clamoroso


----------



## Antokkmilan (10 Settembre 2022)

Affaticamento non è un infortunio, capita spesso a chi si allena tanto. Però chi non è sportivo non può capire


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tra lui e Rebic siamo abbondantemente oltre il ridicolo.
> Insieme a Florenzi abbiamo quindi 3 giocatori palesemente non integri.
> Qualcuno dovrà fare qualcosa a Gennaio.


A Milanello quando passa la raccolta dell'umido? Lasciamoli tutti e 3 fuori dai cancelli...


----------



## Simo98 (10 Settembre 2022)

In 6 anni al Liverpool ha avuto pochissimi infortuni e tutti di scarsa entità (tranne l'ultimo)
Da noi è già al secondo?
E non venite a dire "al Liverpool giocava pochissimo", perché ha giocato pochissimo anche da noi


----------



## Prealpi (10 Settembre 2022)

Anch'io alzo bandiera bianca


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si ma uno la differenza in Serie A la fa davvero, l'altro la differenza non l'ha fatta neanche in ligue1


Uno costa 25 milioni annui in prestito secco, l altro 5. A giugno faremo i conti


----------



## Simo98 (10 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> No dai, Origi ha sempre fatto bene quando è stato chiamato in causa in CL ed in Premier


Ha segnato in finale e semifinale di CL, roba che i nostri non vedono neanche nei loro sogni più ottimisti
Non è un campione ma va rispettato, non fosse andato al Liverpool per scaldare la panchina a fenomeni avrebbe avuto tutt'altra carriera


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Anch'io alzo bandiera bianca


Comunque siamo al 10 settembre, mi sembra prestino. Con la stessa ratio, Giroud era da riciclare per sempre 365 giorni fa.


----------



## evideon (10 Settembre 2022)

Matteo Brunori​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> No dai, Origi ha sempre fatto bene quando è stato chiamato in causa in CL ed in Premier



Dai che non è mai andato in doppia cifra.
Sembra un discorso banale ma per un attaccante è importante. 
Ed è ancora più importante per una squadra che ha bisogno di un vero bomber la davanti.

Rendiamoci conto che siamo dai tempi di Bacca (chi se lo ricorda? ) che non abbiamo un attaccante con in canna una 20ina di goal in campionato.
Solo Ibra si è avvicinato nel 2020.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Avessimo preso CR7 avremmo in tasca non solo la seconda stella, ma anche la seconda e mezzo.


Siamo arrivati a rimpiangere un quasi 38 enne strapagato che nelle prime 7 presenze stagionali allo United ha fatto la meraviglia di 0 gol e 0 assist e ogni volta che apre bocca crea polveriere interne?


----------



## Prealpi (10 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Comunque siamo al 10 settembre, mi sembra prestino. Con la stessa ratio, Giroud era da riciclare per sempre 365 giorni fa.


È l'unica attenuante, ad ora è un buco clamoroso, gioca venti minuti e salta la successiva, poi in un momento dove ci serve ancora di più


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dai che non è mai andato in doppia cifra.
> Sembra un discorso banale ma per un attaccante è importante.
> Ed è ancora più importante per una squadra che ha bisogno di un vero bomber la davanti.
> 
> ...


Sì ma non possiamo marchiare Origi come pacco il 10 di settembre. E io oltre ad essere pessimista non sono uno che non critica le scelte della società.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> È l'unica attenuante, ad ora è un buco clamoroso, gioca venti minuti e salta la successiva, poi in un momento dove ci serve ancora di più


Per forza, è arrivato rotto ed è almeno 1 mese indietro agli altri come condizione. Speriamo che non abbia ricadute gravi come Messias lo scorso anno: arrivato all'ultimo, prima indietro di condizione e problemini come ora Origi, poi infortunio di 1 mese e passa.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.



Il peccato Origi-anale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sì ma non possiamo marchiare Origi come pacco il 10 di settembre. E io oltre ad essere pessimista non sono uno che non critica le scelte della società.



Io lo marchiavo come pacco già da ben prima dell'interessamento del Milan, avendolo più volte visto giocare.
Quindi la valutazione non è cambiata con il passaggio al Milan.

Però sono sicuro di una cosa: l'avesse acquistato l'inda sarebbe stato un pacco anche per tutti gli altri utenti, invece ora ha mille attenuanti. Spero comunque mi faccia rimangiare quanto detto.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Settembre 2022)

Si può dire che maldini di attacco ci ha azzecato poco? Di buono ha preso solo leao fino ad oggi. E giroud ma era solo una pezza perché non abbiamo budget.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Che scandalo pure questo qua.

Parco attaccanti da rifare completamente.

.


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Settembre 2022)

Siamo ormai abituati a tutto questo. Il bello è che per la maggior parte non sono nemmeno infortuni, ma "affaticamenti", "dolorini", "leggeri risentimenti", eccetera. Boh.


----------



## UDG (10 Settembre 2022)

È più sano Milik che il nostro attacco messo insieme


----------



## mabadi (10 Settembre 2022)

e non ci resta che sperare nel rientro di Ibra. Abbiamo detto tutto


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Servirebbero 3 Toppe!
> 
> promesse promesse e moltissimi dietro dietro con la stima infinita
> 
> ...


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Servirebbero 3 Toppe!
> 
> promesse promesse e moltissimi dietro dietro con la stima infinita
> 
> ...


Dest ha giocato subito perché è buono e non c'è stato bisogno di ambientamento, loro due no perché sono troppo giovani o perché sono scarsi?.......Chissà.....


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io lo marchiavo come pacco già da ben prima dell'interessamento del Milan, avendolo più volte visto giocare.
> Quindi la valutazione non è cambiata con il passaggio al Milan.
> 
> Però sono sicuro di una cosa: l'avesse acquistato l'inda sarebbe stato un pacco anche per tutti gli altri utenti, invece ora ha mille attenuanti. Spero comunque mi faccia rimangiare quanto detto.


Vabbé è normale, gli interisti difendono ancora (sempre meno) Gosens che è lì da gennaio, a Origi diamo almeno la prima parte di campionato prima di bollarlo senza perdono.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Settembre 2022)

Ma non c'è un mezzo attaccante della primavera da far esordire? Almeno gli ultimi 10 minuti?


----------



## Kayl (10 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dest ha giocato subito perché è buono e non c'è stato bisogno di ambientamento, loro due no perché sono troppo giovani o perché sono scarsi?.......Chissà.....


Dest ha già giocato ad alti livelli e in squadre forti, che razza di paragoni fai?


----------



## uolfetto (10 Settembre 2022)

Io dico che bisogna avere pazienza ed aspettare perchè è un ottimo giocatore. Purtroppo come detto fin dall'inizio qui sopra è stato parecchio sopravvalutato da molti come acquisto.


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Dest ha già giocato ad alti livelli e in squadre forti, che razza di paragoni fai?


Sono stati presi per sostituire Kessie e Romagnoli e noi siamo campioni d'Italia e giochiamo la CL. Magari serviva gente già pronta all'uso?


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.
> 
> Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento



.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.
> 
> Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento


ahahahaha lo sapevo.
mi stavo giocando qualcosa che alla fine non avrebbe giocato.
pazzesco


----------



## Kayl (10 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sono stati presi per sostituire Kessie e Romagnoli e noi siamo campioni d'Italia e giochiamo la CL. Magari serviva gente già pronta all'uso?


Il posto di romagnoli lo ha preso gabbia che è più che sufficiente. Con kessie vista la moria di denaro han scelto di puntare su un giovane.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.


Cdk centravanti .


----------



## kYMERA (10 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante. Origi e Rebic quando servono non ci sono, Leao oggi giocherà la quinta partita di fila per 90 minuti e verosimilmente anche Giroud dato che dubito Lazetic sia convocato. È una cosa scandalosa e la settimana prossima ci sono la champions ed il Napoli


vabbè 90 min di fila è un parolone, Leao si e no se gioca 45 min effettivi.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Settembre 2022)

Io mi chiedo solo come ci si possa affaticare nella rifinitura.


----------



## rossonerosud (10 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo solo come ci si possa affaticare nella rifinitura.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Settembre 2022)

La cosa più assurda è che gli hanno fatto un contratto di 4 anni. Se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino sto qui sarà il paracarro dei prossimi 4 anni...


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Il posto di romagnoli lo ha preso gabbia che è più che sufficiente. Con kessie vista la moria di denaro han scelto di puntare su un giovane.


Io non critico tanto per farlo. Se leggi più su ho "difeso" l'acquisto di Origi che per me non è un rottame. OK Deket e anche Dest. Ma che senso ha prendere 2 ragazzini che non giocano? Il buco lasciato da Kessie andava colmato senza se e senza ma, magari prendendo un giocatore pronto invece di due ragazzetti. Ripeto, siamo il Milan, abbiamo lo scudetto sulla maglia e giochiamo in CL.
Non si tratta di moria di denaro ma di moria di voglia di tirarne fuori.


----------



## Kayl (10 Settembre 2022)

Scordatevi lazetic, anche lui affaticamento muscolare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Settembre 2022)

Peccato ero curiosissimo di vederlo dall’inizio.
Speriamo rientri subito.


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Scordatevi lazetic, anche lui affaticamento muscolare.


Siamo alle comiche ormai...

Ma poi io comunque non ho capito qual è lo status di Lazetic per questa stagione. E' in prima squadra o in primavera?


----------



## Ambrole (10 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scarso e pure rotto.
> Combo micidiale.
> 
> Non mi arrabbio nemmeno molto, in fondo ogni nostro acquisto è una vera e propria scommessa.
> ...


Scarso?? Mah
Per me gli scarsi sono altri ma vabbè


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Siamo alle comiche ormai...
> 
> Ma poi io comunque non ho capito qual è lo status di Lazetic per questa stagione. E' in prima squadra o in primavera?



Vista la penuria che abbiamo lì davanti e in prima squadra. Il problema è che anche lui ha problemi fisici...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Siamo alle comiche ormai...
> 
> Ma poi io comunque non ho capito qual è lo status di Lazetic per questa stagione. E' in prima squadra o in primavera?


Tecnicamente prima squadra, ha pure la casella sul sito e app ufficiale, a differenza di Jungdal, che pure sta con la prima squadra ed è pure fuoriquota per l'U19 (2002) ed è di fatto il terzo portiere in CL (lista B però). Di fatto però quest'anno non è mai neanche andato in panchina.


----------



## Andris (10 Settembre 2022)

un mese e già sono schifato dalle notizie dell'infermeria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2022)

Mi sa di pacco clamoroso.


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.
> 
> Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento


Fisicamente fragile, indipendentemente dallo storico.
Non ci si può affaticare senza giocare mai, con una preparazione ad hoc e fior di professionisti che ti seguono passo passo. Non ci sono attenuanti, è semplicemente delicato in termini di fibre muscolari. 
Aggiungo che mi sembra anche piuttosto pesante, quando lo vedo non mi dà affatto l'idea di avere un fisico da atleta professionista nel 2022. A dispetto dell'età, è già un giocatore "vecchio". 

Peccato perché speravo davvero potesse essere una variante tecnico/tattica di valore.

Con questo non voglio dire che non potrà diventare utile in determinati frangenti, ma con questi presupposti non vale lo stipendio che percepisce ed è facile che si riveli sempre più un peso che una risorsa. Le premesse suggeriscono tutte questo scenario.


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.
> 
> Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento


L'infortunio non cambia il grandioso schema del nostro attacco: palla a Leao e si prega

NB: Gli INTENDITORI fino ad ora non ne hanno azzeccata mezza  chissà perché io e pochi altri (complottisti, interisti, figli di p.) non siamo stupiti...così come non ci siamo stupiti dei nuovi acquisti fuori lista Champions, del fatto che si giochi SOLO su Leao, che Pobega ha difficoltà in mezzo, che la fascia destra é ovviamente improponibile, che servivano necessariamente 2-3 acquisti diversi...ma si fa finta di niente, al solito, figuriamoci...voto? Diesci. Anzi Diezzz, come il vostro campioncino (MVP a Udine eh)


----------



## BELOUFA (10 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per infortuni muscolari è stato fuori 72 giorni negli ultimi cinque anni. 14,6 giorni all’anno. Ci sta.
> Giocava poco per altri motivi. E non so se sia meglio o peggio…
> Comunque, secondo me in Italia potrebbe far bene, anche se oggettivamente i suoi numeri sono impietosi e non promettono nulla di buono. Speriamo bene perché da lui e da De Ketelaere dipende il miglioramento o meno del nostro reparto offensivo per questa stagione.


Tutte le altre volte in cui non veniva convocato era perché aveva problemi, anche se non è specificato l'infortunio 
Tant'è che le ultime parte non convocato e poi è arrivato da noi in estate ancora infortunato.
L'anno scorso è stato sempre infortunato, sempre


----------



## chicagousait (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.
> 
> Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento


Ce la sta mettendo tutta per dare ragione a chi diceva che fosse un bidone


----------



## BELOUFA (10 Settembre 2022)

Premetto che per me Origi è forte, ma deve essere integro.
Avendo già Ibra e Rebic dovevamo affidarci ad un giocatore più integro 
La stessa cosa che dico di Charles, non lo conosco, non dico che non sia buono, ma vendo già Diaz (pippa) e Adli (giovane promessa) bisognava prendere uno pronto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sì ma non possiamo marchiare Origi come pacco il 10 di settembre. E io oltre ad essere pessimista non sono uno che non critica le scelte della società.


pazzesco marchiarlo come pacco, ma leggevo le stesse cose per Giroud inizio anno scorso. si sapeva che il 2022 era stato sfortunato per lui con diversi infortuni che lo tengono fuori da fine dicembre 2021 (praticamente zero infortuni seri nei 5 anni precedenti). Poi se si vuole si può marchiarlo come pacco, ma ci devono anche dire con 5 milioni lordi annui chi avrebbero preso.


----------



## Bataille (10 Settembre 2022)

Oibò, chi lo avrebbe mai detto!

Metto la firma per arrivare quarti quest'anno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'infortunio non cambia il grandioso schema del nostro attacco: palla a Leao e si prega
> 
> NB: Gli INTENDITORI fino ad ora non ne hanno azzeccata mezza  chissà perché io e pochi altri (complottisti, interisti, figli di p.) non siamo stupiti...così come non ci siamo stupiti dei nuovi acquisti fuori lista Champions, del fatto che si giochi SOLO su Leao, che Pobega ha difficoltà in mezzo, che la fascia destra é ovviamente improponibile, che servivano necessariamente 2-3 acquisti diversi...ma si fa finta di niente, al solito, figuriamoci...voto? Diesci. Anzi Diezzz, come il vostro campioncino (MVP a Udine eh)



insomma ci stai dicendo che tu vorresti giocatori da 30-40-50 milioni di cartellino e 6-7-8 milioni di stipendio perchè sono meglio di Messias, PObega e Origi. Come se gli altri non lo sapessero. Sai quanta gente vorrebbe il Mercedes ma ha i soldi per la Panda.

voelvi Lukaku al posto di Origi? costa 25 milioni annui, poco meno dell'intero mercato fatto dal Milan (origi, CDK, ADli, Thiaw, Vrankx, Dest, pobega)


----------



## Bataille (10 Settembre 2022)

Comunque, se Pioli mette Giroud anziché CDK come punta centrale stasera è ufficialmente uno spastico e speriamo non mangi il panettone.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> insomma ci stai dicendo che tu vorresti giocatori da 30-40-50 milioni di cartellino e 6-7-8 milioni di stipendio perchè sono meglio di Messias, PObega e Origi. Come se gli altri non lo sapessero. Sai quanta gente vorrebbe il Mercedes ma ha i soldi per la Panda.
> 
> voelvi Lukaku al posto di Origi? costa 25 milioni annui, poco meno dell'intero mercato fatto dal Milan (origi, CDK, ADli, Thiaw, Vrankx, Dest, pobega)



Non capisco perchè ad ogni critica bisogna sempre tirare fuori la favoletta dei giocatori da 30-40-50 milioni.
Come se esistessero solamente scommesse da 2 lire da una parte e giocatori da 30M in sù dall'altra.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè ad ogni critica bisogna sempre tirare fuori la favoletta dei giocatori da 30-40-50 milioni.
> Come se esistessero solamente scommesse da 2 lire da una parte e giocatori da 30M in sù dall'altra.


bè mi sembra che tu in primis enfatizzi sempre questo discorso Lukaku - Origi, in questo post l'hai scritto 5-6 volte. Il primo costa 5 volte il secondo. ripeto 500% in più. Non so come ci si può vantare nel dire "io preferisco Lukaku, Zyech a Origi, Messias". Come dire "io preferisco la Ferrari alla Golf".


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> insomma ci stai dicendo che tu vorresti giocatori da 30-40-50 milioni di cartellino e 6-7-8 milioni di stipendio perchè sono meglio di Messias, PObega e Origi. Come se gli altri non lo sapessero. Sai quanta gente vorrebbe il Mercedes ma ha i soldi per la Panda.
> 
> voelvi Lukaku al posto di Origi? costa 25 milioni annui, poco meno dell'intero mercato fatto dal Milan (origi, CDK, ADli, Thiaw, Vrankx, Dest, pobega)


Volevo giocatori come Dest. Posso fare un post lungo 10 pagine per risponderti, lo sai anche te. Inutili queste retoriche sempre identiche, per ora TUTTE le vostre grandiose previsioni (che io, per tutelarVi, chiamerei "buoni auspici") si sono rivelate fallimentari e non perché io (e gli altri) sia un genio (interista, cit.) ma perché magari guardiamo il calcio oggettivamente e non con gli occhi fuori dalle orbite da curvaiolo. Ma io capisco alcuni di voi, ci sta sognare e sperare, spero anche io che Origi si rimetta presto e possa segnarne una quindicina...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Scarso?? Mah
> Per me gli scarsi sono altri ma vabbè


Scarso per quelle che sono le aspettative e lo stipendio da top... ovviamente

Chiaro che è meglio probabilmente di Cutrone


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.
> 
> Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento


Mah 
comunque io un pensiero su Belotti come riserva lo avrei fatto, era gratis e tornava utile per le liste in quanto italiano e fisicamente non ha mai avuto grandi problemi
sia chiaro non mi piace come giocatore, ma non può giocarle tutte Giroud


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Volevo giocatori come Dest. Posso fare un post lungo 10 pagine per risponderti, lo sai anche te. Inutili queste retoriche sempre identiche, per ora TUTTE le vostre grandiose previsioni (che io, per tutelarVi, chiamerei "buoni auspici") si sono rivelate fallimentari e non perché io (e gli altri) sia un genio (interista, cit.) ma perché magari guardiamo il calcio oggettivamente e non con gli occhi fuori dalle orbite da curvaiolo


siamo campioni d'Italia contro tutte le aspetttive, forse coloro che avevano buoni auspici ne capiscono molto più di chi critica tutto e tutti a prescindere, e si mettono a sentenziare su Origi alla 6 giornata di campionato dopo che viene da un lungo infortunio. I fatti degli ultimi 24 mesi ti danno torto marcio, mi dispiace


----------



## unbreakable (10 Settembre 2022)

Credo che se per puro caso dovesse succedere qualcosa a giroud, toccherebbe a cdk prima punta o leao..con diaz spostati in fascia o trequartista oppure adli

Mi metto già avanti visto l'andazzo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè mi sembra che tu in primis enfatizzi sempre questo discorso Lukaku - Origi, in questo post l'hai scritto 5-6 volte. Il primo costa 5 volte il secondo. ripeto 500% in più. Non so come ci si può vantare nel dire "io preferisco Lukaku, Zyech a Origi, Messias". Come dire "io preferisco la Ferrari alla Golf".



Penso che nessuno al mondo, calcisticamente parlando, preferirebbe origi a lukaku.
E' un dato di fatto.

Quando cito Lukaku lo faccio solo ed esclusivamente perchè più di qualcuno (ripeto, più di qualcuno) aveva paragonato il nostro origi a lukaku, sostenendo che in serie a avrebbe avuto lo stesso impatto devastante.
idem per la questione Messias-Zyech. Io non scordo certo i "Messias è l'esterno destro più forte del campionato, non abbiamo bisogno di zyech", frase pronunciato più e più volte dopo gli inutili golletti realizzati in amichevole 

Ma tra Origi e Lukaku e tra Messias e Zyech esistono un infinità di giocatori, non solamente il belga pagato un occhio della testae il marocchino che costava una trentina di milioni.


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Penso che nessuno al mondo, calcisticamente parlando, preferirebbe origi a lukaku.
> E' un dato di fatto.
> 
> Quando cito Lukaku lo faccio solo ed esclusivamente perchè più di qualcuno (ripeto, più di qualcuno) aveva paragonato il nostro origi a lukaku, sostenendo che in serie a avrebbe avuto lo stesso impatto devastante.
> ...


scusami è, io non so chi scrive che Origi è meglio di Lukaku o che Messias è l'esterno destro più forte del campionato (un malato), ma non è che se uno scrive una cosa allora diventa il pensiero del forum.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

sì ma caro Dexter, sei sempre a criticare tutto. Ma siamo tutti milanisti, chi non vorrebbe i giocatori forti? ma inutile ogni singola volta che cìè un infortunio o una scelta sbagliata iniziare questa assurda tiritera di critiche tanto per farle


----------



## Cataldinho (10 Settembre 2022)

Boh, all'inter età media 50 anni, sembrano tutti wolverine. Da noi età media 15, e hanno l'artrite e i reumatismi. Incomprensibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2022)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Non lo fanno apposta nel sezione su Divock l'ho scritto, i numeri parlano chiaro sia Origi che Rebic hanno uno storico di infortuni enormi anche prima del Milan.
> Con questo sarà durissimo trattare un rescissione, si tompre senza giocare, tu pensa se fa 3/4 partite di fila stramazza a terra


lo storico di origi dice esattamente il contrario.
lo storico non sono gli ultimi 6 mesi, è la carriera.


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Credo che se per puro caso dovesse succedere qualcosa a giroud, toccherebbe a cdk prima punta o leao..con diaz spostati in fascia o trequartista oppure adli
> 
> Mi metto già avanti visto l'andazzo


E' un grande nostro classico degli ultimi anni, abbiamo un titolare vecchio e logoro ma senza sostituti, ne prendiamo uno un pelo più giovane assolutamente a 0 prima che la stagione finisca in modo da portarci avanti per non fare colpi importanti davanti, poi la stagione finisce e confermiamo tutti, si ricomincia e uno è out 5 mesi, l'altro le gioca tutte e quello nuovo è sempre rotto, uno dalla trequarti scala, successa la stessa cosa con Rebic che doveva essere la terza punta, onestamente non si capisce perché stiano cercando da anni di avere sempre e solo dei vecchi esperti davanti e senza nessuno dietro a parte chi poi è costretto a cambiare di ruolo, purtroppo aver permesso a Ibra di rimanere ci ha bloccato tutto e infatti hanno preso 'sto bivaccone sempre rotto per non avere troppi problemi.
Ma fare un bel repulisti no eh? lasciare andare questi contrattoni, smetterla di considerarli titolari e prenderne uno tosto, ci manca solo la prima punta e un bell'esterno destro offensivo, poi non so se dobbiamo aspettare che Ibra si faccia da parte ma sarebbe anche giusto, devono cominciare a valutare ora lo spaccaossa offensivo per il futuro, uno da comprare e non da prendere a 0, di giocatori ce ne sono, senza andare a spendere 70-80 mln, ma prima o poi lo si dovrà fare.


----------



## Antokkmilan (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Avessimo preso CR7 avremmo in tasca non solo la seconda stella, ma anche la seconda e mezzo.


CR7 vuole più di 10 milioni l’anno minimo ora come ora è praticamente impossibile per le casse del milan. Che poi anche volendo, uno con il suo carattere sarebbe stato abbastanza nocivo per il nostro spogliatoio.


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì ma caro Dexter, sei sempre a criticare tutto. Ma siamo tutti milanisti, chi non vorrebbe i giocatori forti? ma inutile ogni singola volta che cìè un infortunio o una scelta sbagliata iniziare questa assurda tiritera di critiche tanto per farle


L'infortunio di Origi é un pretesto per quel primo post e forse ho sbagliato...non dovrebbe essere niente di grave e mi auguro si rimetta e segni quei 10 gol che servono. Che critichi tutto é relativo, dipende..se si vogliono sempre puntualizzare e quotare i post negativi che illustrano scomode verità, tipo che Pobega é improponibile, allora si, hai ragione. Ma nel topic di Dest, dove tutti scrivete che non sa difendere, che non é veloce e tanti altri difetti basati su Youtube, sono uno dei pochi a difenderlo. Nel topic di CDK uguale. Dopo il Salisburgo sono stato uno dei pochi a non condannare a morte Divock. Dipende da cosa si vuole vedere ripeto, poi se OGNI messaggio deve essere pace e amore allora alzo le mani. A me il calcio piace guardarlo senza fette di salame rossonere sugli occhi...oggi andiamo a Genova con problemi straprevedibili senza sfera di cristallo


----------



## Antokkmilan (10 Settembre 2022)

Origi non è un campione parliamone…cosa vuol dire campione ? per me campione è un giocatore che ti fa vincere a prescindere dalla qualità tecnica è tattica. Inzaghi era scarso così si dicevano…però quante partire abbiamo vinto con lui in campo? Origi piaccia o no è un campione perché senza di lui il Liverpool la Champions la vedeva con il binocolo! uguale da noi Pippo; senza di lui eravamo fortissimo uguale, ma quante partite abbiamo vinto grazie a lui nonostante tutti i campioni in rosa?


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Settembre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Origi non è un campione parliamone…cosa vuol dire campione ? per me campione è un giocatore che ti fa vincere a prescindere dalla qualità tecnica è tattica. Inzaghi era scarso così si dicevano…però quante partire abbiamo vinto con lui in campo? Origi piaccia o no è un campione perché senza di lui il Liverpool la Champions la vedeva con il binocolo! uguale da noi Pippo; senza di lui eravamo fortissimo uguale, ma quante partite abbiamo vinto grazie a lui nonostante tutti i campioni in rosa?



Anche giroud si può definire un campione ma qua il problema è che non stanno in piedi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.
> 
> Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento




Davvero molto utile fino ad ora il caro Origi


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Credevo di essere il solo a pensarlo.


dai ti prego..... no.
capisco la frustrazione anche io sono nero, ma torna in te.


----------



## Antokkmilan (10 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> .


Va be ma criticare va bene, ma come fai te jn questo caso mi sembra eccessivo…alla fine quello che conta sono i fatti e Maldini l’ha mostrato chiaramente poi pensatela come volete.


----------



## Antokkmilan (10 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Anche giroud si può definire un campione ma qua il problema è che non stanno in piedi


Affaticamento non è infortunio, non è in forma questo è sicuro ma aspettiamo siamo solo a settembre


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> .


Mi permetto di intervenire perché una volta ti ho provocato dandoti dell'interista...io molte tue argomentazioni e critiche le condivido. Quello che non sopporto, e mi è capitato di rinfacciarti, sono sfottò e nomignoli, e su quello resto fermo. siamo su un forum del Milan, non tutti si divertono a leggere "il garante" e "la valletta" riferito a Paolo Maldini in un forum del Milan. Anche perché io tutto sto fideismo acritico verso Maldini e pioli proprio non lo vedo, voi scambiate i messaggi di due o tre superottimisti per il sentiment generalizzato del forum. Non è così.


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di intervenire perché una volta ti ho provocato dandoti dell'interista...io molte tue argomentazioni e critiche le condivido. Quello che non sopporto, e mi è capitato di rinfacciarti, sono sfottò e nomignoli, e su quello resto fermo. siamo su un forum del Milan, non tutti si divertono a leggere "il garante" e "la valletta" riferito a Paolo Maldini in un forum del Milan. Anche perché io tutto sto fideismo acritico verso Maldini e pioli proprio non lo vedo, voi scambiate i messaggi di due o tre superottimisti per il sentiment generalizzato del forum. Non è così.


Comprendo, ma sull'ultima frase non sono d'accordo...siamo la squadra degli inspiegabili  capitanata però dagli intoccabili


----------



## BELOUFA (10 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo storico di origi dice esattamente il contrario.
> lo storico non sono gli ultimi 6 mesi, è la carriera.



Ma chiaramente l'ultimo anno è quello su cui si valuta.
Che discorsi.
Esempio.
Se uno è stato sempre integro e poi si fa due crociati in 12 mesi, parliamo di storico riferendoci chiaramente agli ultimi problemi.
Non lo puoi definire integro perché per 3 anni non ha avuto problemi se nella'ultimo è stato sempre rotto.
Origi ha problemi muscolari cronici che non aveva risolto nemmeno in estate, tant'è che non ha fatto la preparazione con il gruppo.
Non è difficile da ammettere, da luglio, quando è partito il ritiro, quanti allenamenti ha fatto in gruppo?
Non parliamo di partire, parliamo di allenamenti.
È una realtà perché cercare di confutarla,l'hai tesserato con problemi muscolari, mentre firmava aveva problemi muscolari.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.
> 
> Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento


La serie A doveva spaccare, 
ha solo spaccato se stesso. 

Dicono "parola d'ordine: aspettare", 
a me pare solo un fesso. 

Almeno Torres spaccava i macchinari, 
questo spacca solo i maroni. 

L'acquisto di Origi sembra solo una roba d'affari, 
ai tifosi dico "prendiamo i bastoni". 

Scusate ci sto lavorando per una poesia, almeno sfrutto la cosa. 

In ogni caso lo farei giocare anche da spaccato, anche da fermo potrebbe pennellare per Diaz.


----------



## kekkopot (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.
> 
> Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento


Questo è veramente un rottame... Acquisto cannato


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2022)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Ma chiaramente l'ultimo anno è quello su cui si valuta.
> Che discorsi.
> Esempio.
> Se uno è stato sempre integro e poi si fa due crociati in 12 mesi, parliamo di storico riferendoci chiaramente agli ultimi problemi.
> ...


questo non è lo storico infortuni, è una cosa diversa.
lo storico si fa sulla carriera, perchè un anno è troppo poco per avere un andamento.
lui in carriera di infortuni ne ha avuti pochissimi, ne ha avuto tanti solo lo scorso anno.
tu puoi dire che per te è un rottame, cesso e che a prenderlo han fatto una vaccata, ma non puoi dire che il suo storico è pieno di infortuni.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dai ti prego..... no.
> capisco la frustrazione anche io sono nero, ma torna in te.


Però devi riconoscere che siamo totalmente nulli in attacco,tra vecchi e cadaveri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Però devi riconoscere che siamo totalmente nulli in attacco,tra vecchi e cadaveri.


be ovvio, un attacco vergognoso.
ma aggiungerci quel cesso farebbe solo danni.
sai quando c'è da tenere lo slot libero per dio che torna a maggio può capitare....


----------



## BELOUFA (10 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo non è lo storico infortuni, è una cosa diversa.
> lo storico si fa sulla carriera, perchè un anno è troppo poco per avere un andamento.
> lui in carriera di infortuni ne ha avuti pochissimi, ne ha avuto tanti solo lo scorso anno.
> tu puoi dire che per te è un rottame, cesso e che a prenderlo han fatto una vaccata, ma non puoi dire che il suo storico è pieno di infortuni.


Ti sbagli,su trasfermarkt quando c'è una non convocazione viene riportato l'infortunio solo se comunicato dalla società.
Divock nella stagione 20/21 non è stato convocato per 12 partite su 38 di premier, ad esempio non è stato convocato per 2 mesi consecuti dal 15/03 al 08/05, secondo te due mesi senza essere convocato è scelta tecnica?
Durante lo stesso periodo ha saltato anche le due semifinali con il Real.
Questi sono dati di 2 anni fa, ma se insistete possiamo continuare con lo Storico.
Vediamo se gli ultimi 2 anni iniziano ad essere storico.


----------



## BELOUFA (10 Settembre 2022)

Che poi essendo malato di premier dico tranquillamente che Origi se sta bene vale un Zapata, quindi è un signor centravanti, ma come Zapata salta 2/3 mesi anno per infortuni muscolari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi non prenderà parte alla trasferta di Genova per via di un affaticamento alla coscia sinistra.
> 
> Sempre secondo cm Lazetic out per affaticamento


Purtroppo si sapeva che questo era un bidone....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2022)

*Avevamo detto basta con questa storia del Maldini gay.
Non serve niente nemmeno avvisarvi per proteggervi da eventuali denunce.
Alcuni di voi approfittano della libertà di critica e espressione che viene data in questo forum, per fare quel cacchio che vi pare.

Iniziamo con i ban, dunque.*


----------

